# Another Newbie needing advice



## jwgregory (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, sure ya'll have heard this one before, lol.
I'm a nearly 50 gent, work offshore, know's nothing about farming. Wanting to buy a hunting property and offset the cost by farming alfalfa or whatever is growing on the property. I will be getting a soil sample from various depths to see if it's good for alfalfa and those results will ultimately make my decision there. The property is in Rusk county, sandy lome, and has grass on it now. Mostly bahayia, hope that's how you spell it?!
First question, is it worth the trouble of re-planting the land with alfalfa? Could I make money off the bahayia/natural grasses? The total acreage is 115 acres, plan on farming about 80 and using the remaining for food plots and hunting, and expanding the the small creek fed pond.
Second question: are there people that you can contract to cut, bale and stack? Possibly even hire to do the seed bed if alfalfa is the way to go? I do have a truck and trailer, but I don't have any "farming equipment" at this time. I do plan on purchasing the basics: tractor loader/backhoe, mowers, etc.....eventually a baler and rake.
I would be willing to workout a deal, as in working out a split with the right individual. I'm not greedy, If I could break even and have a place to hunt is acceptable. So a win-win situation is good for me! Eventually I would like to take more and more control and use it as income once I retire from offshore.....about 5-10 years from now.
Please, any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

First - Many horse people are afraid of Alfalfa grown in the warm climates because of the blister beetle. Coastal in your area might be the best. I would see what others grow in the area. Alfalfa becomes toxic to inself after 5 to 7 years and you have to plant something else for a year then replant. Alfalfa requires a lot of hands on management as far as cutting and bailing.

Second - Check with the county extension office or NRCS and see if they know of someone who does the custom work in your area. I have been doing custom work since the 80' and I don't stack (square bales) I will remove round bales off provided it is to the edge of the field ... for a price.

Third - Why do you need a back hoe?

I suggest you learn from your neighbors as much as possible the next 5-10 years.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk jw, and thanks for putting your location in your profile. Lots of things to consider here. There are a lot of good Texas folks on the site that may be close enuf to you to help out. 80 acres of hay is a decent amount of land for haying and it takes a decent amount of equipment to get it done. Whether you grow alfalfa or Bermuda grass I would anticipate signing a 5-7 year lease with the person doing that custom work, I think your best bet may be to plant (gonna take a couple o years to establish a hay field) and just lease it out, unless you have livestock. Person who plants may be willing to lease or know someone who does. With dry row crop land here going for 200+ acre lots of people are turning their marginal fields used for hay back to row crops, that may be something to consider as well. Good luck with the hunting, haying, and fishing!


----------

